# Stagnant Water



## mhsrunner (Aug 1, 2006)

My 20 is cycled and ready to go for some labs tomrow, but there is a weird film of dust that water changes cant get off on the surface...also, where the water dumps out of the filter there is a weird film...the water seems stagnant when i poor water in, bubbles form that seem "thick", and they dont pop...it doesnt seem to be a good thing...anyone ideas as to what my problem is?...thanks


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

do you have live plants in the tank? what was it used for before you recently set it up? did you clean it? if i were you id drain the tank and redo it all again.


----------



## mhsrunner (Aug 1, 2006)

it was had sat empty for several weeks and has been cycled for the past 2 days (took about 3 weeks)...it is not planted and it has fresh gravel that wasnt previously used in another tank...i may drain it and try again but id pry get the same results since the tank sat dry and everything...any idea as to what the problem could be?


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

could be a calcium bulid up maybe, or sounds like a mineral build up in the tap water try putting alot of surface movement and see if it goes away, if it is any of the above def not harmful to the fish


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Its normal to have a "scum" on the surface of the water if there's not enough aggitation. Try increasing the flow of the filter and/or adding a bubble stone/wand.


----------



## mhsrunner (Aug 1, 2006)

k ill be getting one today i appreciate it


----------

